# Electric Bikes?



## beatlejuice (13 Apr 2015)

What is happening to the electric bike market? A short while ago when visiting bike shops they seemed to have an electric bike or two. Now they have none. Are they a passing fad or has this market becoming more specialised and is supplied by its own shops?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2015)

There are plenty online. Giant, kalkhoff are just 2. There are lots more.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Apr 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> There are plenty online. Giant, kalkhoff are just 2. There are lots more.


Friend of mine is looking. There seems to be a huge amount of choice he says.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2015)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Friend of mine is looking. There seems to be a huge amount of choice he says.




Yep. TBH there are too many perhaps. Some good. Some not so good.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Apr 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> Yep. TBH there are too many perhaps. Some good. Some not so good.


Yes - too much choice isn't very helpful.


----------



## PK99 (13 Apr 2015)

beatlejuice said:


> What is happening to the electric bike market? A short while ago when visiting bike shops they seemed to have an electric bike or two. Now they have none. Are they a passing fad *or has this market becoming more specialised and is supplied by its own shops*?



yes. there are 2 specialist shops in kingston a few yards apart

http://londonelectricbike.com/

http://www.thecyclingexperts.co.uk/find-a-business/?name=50cycles_electric_bike_shop&shop=115496
http://www.50cycles.com/


----------



## beatlejuice (13 Apr 2015)

Thanks KP99. It does appears that you need to go an specialised shop. The offer they have on in The London Electric Bike Company does seem rather good.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2015)

beatlejuice said:


> Thanks https://www.cyclechat.net/members/pk99.5701/. It does appears that you need to go an specialised shop. The offer they have on in The London Electric Bike Company does seem rather good.




I hope you're going to show us photos if you buy one ? We like photos


----------



## summerdays (13 Apr 2015)

There are some specialist shops appearing and I've noticed them in my LBS too. I usually seen one or two on any ride in Bristol.


----------



## beatlejuice (16 Apr 2015)

I am looking at the Copenhagen Wheel. When it arrives I i will post a picture of my outfit.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2015)

beatlejuice said:


> I am looking at the Copenhagen Wheel. When it arrives I i will post a picture of my outfit.




I looked at that . it's supposed to be quite good. I'd be interested to hear what you think of it.


----------



## vickster (16 Apr 2015)

beatlejuice said:


> Thanks KP99. It does appears that you need to go an specialised shop. The offer they have on in The London Electric Bike Company does seem rather good.


Those shops are a stone's throw from Sigma if you also want to look at non electric bikes and much (higher end) shiny stuff (and get a free coffee  )


----------



## bikenick172 (26 Apr 2015)

Theres also a shop on Bermondsey Street next to London Bridge Station called Fully Charged www.fullycharged.com that specializes in ebikes, I think they do ecars as well.


----------



## beatlejuice (19 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3805059, member: 259"]Have you got it yet? The only person I know who ordered it gave up in disgust after months of nothing and no replies to emails.[/QUOTE]

No. I've got better uses for my £700 than sitting in their bank account. However one has to realise that these projects often take way longer than say originally say. I backed the Pebble Watch. That took ages so you could say that I know what I was letting myself in for.


----------



## beatlejuice (23 Jul 2015)

NEWS FLASH
I've had a reply from the Copenhagen wheel people. They are quoting me 16 weeks.


----------



## beatlejuice (11 Aug 2015)

They've asked me for my wheel details. I am going to buy a bike to fit it, namely a Raleigh Pioneer 2 Mens Hybrid. My theory is that it doesn't matter that it weighs 10 tons since my Copenhagen Wheel will whisk me up the hills without the merest hint of perpetration.


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Aug 2015)

beatlejuice said:


> I am looking at the Copenhagen Wheel. When it arrives I i will post a picture of my outfit.




Strangely enough I have never seen one in Denmark, not even in the shops. Electric bikes are booming in Denmark.


----------



## Lonestar (12 Aug 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> There are plenty online. Giant, kalkhoff are just 2. There are lots more.



I rode a Kalkhoff EB(very good) in Thailand.Karon Beach a few years ago.Two of my work colleagues have electric bikes.


----------



## beatlejuice (12 Aug 2015)

[QUOTE 3850033, member: 259"]I think they're rare as hen's teeth everywhere. I'm really interested in hearing about beatlejuice's experiences with it. It was just called the Copehanegn wheel for marketing, like a swisskit had nowt to do with the land of cuckoo clocks![/QUOTE]

They are a spin off from MIT in Cambridge Massachusetts US of A.


----------



## beatlejuice (30 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4442068, member: 259"]Just out of interest, did you ever get your wheel from them in the end?[/QUOTE]

Not a word. Might be a case of where fools rush in. Hopefully they're not on a Californian beach imbibing in Columbia finest!


----------



## dim (14 Oct 2016)

here's a new one for inter

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/podride-a-practical-and-fun-bicycle-car-bike-bicycle#/


----------



## keithmac (16 Oct 2016)

Have a look at the Raleigh Strada e Hybrid, Shimano crank drive with integrated automatic Di-2 gear shifting.

Might try and see if I can have a trest ride on one myself!.


----------



## beatlejuice (10 Jul 2017)

Well they say my Copenhagen which I ordered over two years ago on it way across the pond. Will I see it before Christmas?


----------



## beatlejuice (15 Aug 2017)

Finally it arrived this morning. It came fitted with a back block and a tyre. So it was easy peasey to fit to my Triban 3. It does what is says on the tin.


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Aug 2017)

beatlejuice said:


> Finally it arrived this morning. It came fitted with a back block and a tyre. So it was easy peasey to fit to my Triban 3. It does what is says on the tin.



Result - of sorts.

Any chance of a pic or two?

I doubt many of us have ever seen a Copenhagen wheel.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2017)

Hoorah. About time, and very speedy delivery to boot. . I have seen pictures of them, but never in the flesh so to speak.


----------



## beatlejuice (15 Aug 2017)

Thanks welsh dragon. Here are two pictures. The eagle eyed amongst you will note that my Triban needs a bit of TLC. No wires, no gibbins on the handle bar, just an app on my phone. It only has a 270w battery so can only do some 30miles. But it was built for city use. It really does take the sting out of hills.


----------

